# Twas the night before Christmas when all through Martial Talk.....



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 24, 2004)

ok story tellers......... play along...m lets see how the story builds...

 Twas the night before Christmas
 And all through Martial Talk
 Posters were posting
 And Readers reading like Hawks........

 (next...)


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 24, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> ok story tellers......... play along...m lets see how the story builds...
> 
> Twas the night before Christmas
> And all through Martial Talk
> ...


  The gifts lay stashed in the closet unwrapped
      Just waiting for the lurker to be unzapped
      From visions of angels at the LLR door
      and cruising eBay for martial stuff galore!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 24, 2004)

Twas the night before Christmas
   And all through Martial Talk
   Posters were posting
   And Readers reading like Hawks........
 GD

 The gifts lay stashed in the closet unwrapped
       Just waiting for the lurker to be unzapped
       From visions of angels at the LLR door
       and cruising eBay for martial stuff galore!
 CC

 Their stockings were all hung
 From their studios with care
 With visions of doing forms 
 and sets everywhere

 The Kids were all decked out
 in their uniforms with care
 in hopes that the late SGM Parker
 would appear from thin air
 GD


----------



## Seig (Dec 24, 2004)

From the Kenpo sectioons arose such a clatter,

Seig logged on to see what was the matter;
Miffed at having to leave his family for work,
He grumpily cruised the board looking to boot a jerk.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 25, 2004)

Twas the night before Christmas
       And all through Martial Talk
       Posters were posting
       And Readers reading like Hawks........
     GD

     The gifts lay stashed in the closet unwrapped
           Just waiting for the lurker to be unzapped
           From visions of angels at the LLR door
           and cruising eBay for martial stuff galore!
     CC

     Their stockings were all hung
     From their studios with care
     With visions of doing forms 
     and sets everywhere

     The Kids were all decked out
     in their uniforms with care
     in hopes that the late SGM Parker
     would appear from thin air
     GD

    From the Kenpo sectioons arose such a clatter,
     Seig logged on to see what was the matter;
     Miffed at having to leave his family for work,
     He grumpily cruised the board looking to boot a jerk.
    MS

    And Tess came quickly with her whip a'cracking
    Followed by her minions all a'whacking;
    Quickly all kenpoists at home lined up to salute
    knowing that something or someone is enroute.

    When upon these monitors a cursor like a marker
    drew up none else but our beloved SGM Parker
    His pixels morphed until he became 3-D,
    Oh man! The power, thunder, wonder to see!
    CC


----------



## kenpomike890 (Dec 25, 2004)

Cool Stuff. I'd like to think of something along the lines of "The 12 Days of Kenpo" .


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 25, 2004)

Twas the night before Christmas
        And all through Martial Talk
        Posters were posting
        And Readers reading like Hawks........
      GD

      The gifts lay stashed in the closet unwrapped
            Just waiting for the lurker to be unzapped
            From visions of angels at the LLR door
            and cruising eBay for martial stuff galore!
      CC

      Their stockings were all hung
      From their studios with care
      With visions of doing forms 
      and sets everywhere

      The Kids were all decked out
      in their uniforms with care
      in hopes that the late SGM Parker
      would appear from thin air
      GD

     From the Kenpo sectioons arose such a clatter,
      Seig logged on to see what was the matter;
      Miffed at having to leave his family for work,
      He grumpily cruised the board looking to boot a jerk.
     MS

     And Tess came quickly with her whip a'cracking
     Followed by her minions all a'whacking;
     Quickly all kenpoists at home lined up to salute
     knowing that something or someone is enroute.

     When upon these monitors a cursor like a marker
     drew up none else but our beloved SGM Parker
     His pixels morphed until he became 3-D,
     Oh man! The power, thunder, wonder to see!
     CC

 On LaBounty, On Kelly, 
 on Bob White and more
 To List all these treasures 
 we'd need pages more...

 When what to my wondering eyes should appear
 But Dark Kenpo Lord smoking and drinking a Beer!
 Folllowed closely by mcrobertson
 arranging the score
 using the bulk of his skills
 Dare we ask more?

 Vegas in termoil, one in Denmark running amok
 Some guy in KC is pressing his luck
 But do not fear Kenpo will live further on
 Regardless of wine.. women... or song.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 29, 2004)

Great Kenpo Christmas story, Sirs & Ma'ams! (Sorry I wasn't around to add to it--was out of town.)

Hope everyone got what they wanted from Santa.

Salute,
Jynne :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 29, 2004)

Twas the night before Christmas
          And all through Martial Talk
          Posters were posting
          And Readers reading like Hawks........
        GD

        The gifts lay stashed in the closet unwrapped
              Just waiting for the lurker to be unzapped
              From visions of angels at the LLR door
              and cruising eBay for martial stuff galore!
        CC

        Their stockings were all hung
        From their studios with care
        With visions of doing forms 
        and sets everywhere

        The Kids were all decked out
        in their uniforms with care
        in hopes that the late SGM Parker
        would appear from thin air
        GD

       From the Kenpo sections arose such a clatter,
        Seig logged on to see what was the matter;
        Miffed at having to leave his family for work,
        He grumpily cruised the board looking to boot a jerk.
       MS

       And Tess came quickly with her whip a'cracking
       Followed by her minions all a'whacking;
       Quickly all kenpoists at home lined up to salute
       knowing that something or someone is enroute.

       When upon these monitors a cursor like a marker
       drew up none else but our beloved SGM Parker
       His pixels morphed until he became 3-D,
       Oh man! The power, thunder, wonder to see!
       CC

   On LaBounty, On Kelly, 
   on Bob White and more
   To List all these treasures 
   we'd need pages more...

   When what to my wondering eyes should appear
   But Dark Kenpo Lord smoking and drinking a Beer!
   Folllowed closely by mcrobertson
   arranging the score
   using the bulk of his skills
   Dare we ask more?

   Vegas in termoil, one in Denmark running amok
   Some guy in KC is pressing his luck
   But do not fear Kenpo will live further on
   Regardless of wine.. women... or song.
  GD

  On Chronus, On Farnsworth, On CC, Mj and all,
  On Gin Gin, On Shesulsa, On Hubbard and CdHall
 To the top of the Charts 
 For Forums we rise
 Taking Martial Talk to the top of the skys.

 Keep postin' and readin'
 Sharing BS for all
 There is no place better
 Than M/T at all

 New things will be coming
 New features and faces
 MT is now traveling to 
 Far distant places.

 I heard Hubbard exclaim 
 As I hung up the phone
 Please send in your dues 
 Cause I'm down to the bone.
 GD


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 30, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> On Chronus, On Farnsworth, On CC, Mj and all,
> On Gin Gin, On Shesulsa, On Hubbard and CdHall
> To the top of the Charts
> For Forums we rise
> ...


Awww!  Nice ending, Sir.  Thanks for thinking of us! 
:asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 30, 2004)

*On the twelfth day of Christmas, 
my true love sent to me 
Twelve Docs a-SL4 Kenpoing, 
Eleven Kato**s sneak attacking, 
Ten Dark Lords a-leaping, 
Nine MACavers dancing in the LLR, 
Eight  Mr. Mikes a samurai swording, 
Seven Bob **Hubbards at the keyboard, 
Six Seigs a-moderating, 
Five golden Swords, 
Four Mr. Billings calling out techniques , 
Three hot French dudes What? for the LLR ladies!, 
Two perfect Long From 5s, 
And a lifetime subscription to MT! *


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 30, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> On the twelfth day of Christmas, my true love sent to me


*I love it, MJ!* :lool:


----------

